# microfleece vs suedecloth



## Trinnie (Jan 6, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if they've sewn and used suedecloth vs microfleece on their diapers? I'm wondering what the real difference is and which is better?

Thanks!


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I haven't sewn but I have both in different dipes... I think they both work well, but microfleece tends to look pilly after a while. It seems cosmetic to me though.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I've used both. Fleece is softer but as pp said, pills after awhile. Suedcloth seems to breathe more somehow and I think it will last longer. My oldest was allergic to fleece so we sold the FBs off. I bought Wonderoos with this baby and so far no skin problems from it.

Darshani


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

suedecloth works well and looks better ...but I can't stand how it feels on my hands.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I can't stand suedecloth. It feels like flame retardent pajamas. Give me microfleece anyday. I think it works better and is much higher quality.


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I have made both suedecloth and microfleece liners for DD. The suedecloth didn't wick. It was awful because I was "trying it out" overnite. DD woke up about 20 times that nite screaming, and it being the middle of the nite I didn't put the 2 together







: Too bad too, because I spent ALOT of money buying it. Now we have homemade microfleece liners and they are MUCH softer, they did NOT pill at all and keep dd nice and dry


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

i hate suedecloth, LOL.. i agree its worse than fire resistant pj fabric. I've tried it a couple of times, and it didnt work the same as micro to me at all.... it felt wet to me... but who knows, LOL.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

If it didn't wick then you have the wrong stuff. Microsuede and Alova Suedecloth are 2 entirely different things. Microsuede feels super soft, but it doesn't wick. Alova suedecloth, the first time it is used, is a little like flame retardent pj's, but it does get softer over time. I much much prefer suedecloth over microfleece because it IS higher quality. And my dd is sensitive to fleece, but suedecloth doesn't bother her.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

: mine was alova suedecloth and didnt wick


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

then I have no clue, cuz all the stuff I have used has wicked just fine. I personally hate the way microfleece looks and gets kinda "ucky" after a couple washes.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I love suedecloth. I don't hate microfleece, but I really don't care for how it pills and is prone to repelling problems. I've never had any repelling issues with suedecloth and it does get softer after a few washes unlike microfleece which I find gets pilly and blah after just one wash.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:

I can't stand suedecloth. It feels like flame retardent pajamas. Give me microfleece anyday. I think it works better and is much higher quality.
Ditto!


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm still not 100% sold on suedecloth. As someone who sews, I kind of find it a PITA to get a consistant type (I think I have like 4 different kinds, they all work the same but some just feel different!) and YES, they are just like the flame retardant pajamas LOL. The bright colors that Joanns had for a while IMHO felt the best. Though the other day I was at Joanns and they had something called microsuede and OMG the stuff felt soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice... like soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice (did you get that??) But at $13 per yard, only the happiest of hyena could love something like that! Plus I didnt know if it would wick properly and apparently I couldnt take the bolt with me to the bathroom to test a swatch (just kidding of course!!)

I think suedecloth holds a little more moisture, but if your baby isnt a super wetter, or you change ASAP then it is pretty nice to give up that bulk of fleece in exchange. I dont mind the suedecloth on my son, but I generally still like the fleece for my daughter.

I still prefer fleece... I dont like change


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:

didnt know if it would wick properly and apparently I couldnt take the bolt with me to the bathroom to test a swatch
:LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I've had suedecloth from several places and never felt the love until I just received a diaper from BeccaBottoms with a tie dye suedecloth and man do I feel the love! OH it's NICE! I like it better than micro and I'm usually a micro girl!

It sounds like it depends on the suedecloth itself.


----------



## tmarina (Sep 12, 2002)

I like both. I use a lot of pocket diapers and the suedecloth ones stay much dryer than the microfleece. I have noticed a couple of times that I had to reach inside to the insert in the suedecloth lined diapers to tell if my dd was wet...and she was. The suedecloth felt completely dry. With the fleece I can touch it and it feels pretty dry but I can tell whether she has wet through it.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I have one suede cloth. I don't really care for it. It is one of the last diapers I reach for. It just feels funny. I prefer micro fleece.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I just got my first pocket with suedecloth in it. And I'm not really digging how it feels. It just isn't soft. But I have yet to see how it works.


----------

